# Amazon Flex security guards



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I noticed Farmers Branch has no security guards and 3 or 4 different groups picking up packages, sometimes having issues getting out of parking spaces or other trucks going in front of flex drivers, one day I think there maybe a fight

Does other warehouses have security ? I know Prime now did


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

No security in Phoenix...

g


----------



## ??? (May 27, 2016)

Doral has Security Guards in fact you have to present ID at the gate when you drive up.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Portland does not have actual security guards, but Amazon Flex logistics people with blue and yellow vests checking ID's and escorting your car to the pick up area.


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

I work at the Farmers Branch location and I've never had an issue. Everyone's very friendly including the amazon staff. I always park correctly and move my cart to get out of parking spaces. Predicting a future fight makes no sense. Amazon has clearly did background checks so it's not like you're dealing with criminals. If you're looking for security guards then maybe you should work at Walmart.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

jameson said:


> If you're looking for security guards then maybe you should work at Walmart.


Wrong suggestion! I have not seen a security guard at Walmart so far!!


----------



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Wrong suggestion! I have not seen a security guard at Walmart so far!!


Walmart has security everywhere... Don't believe me? Try walking out of the store with unpaid items and watch how many security guards appear you've never seen in Walmart! LOL! Walmart has dedicated security team watching you on camera!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

jameson said:


> I work at the Farmers Branch location and I've never had an issue. Everyone's very friendly including the amazon staff. I always park correctly and move my cart to get out of parking spaces. Predicting a future fight makes no sense. Amazon has clearly did background checks so it's not like you're dealing with criminals. If you're looking for security guards then maybe you should work at Walmart.


I know flex goes thru background check but what about the other companies? I guess it doesn't matter though I only seen it on busy Saturdays at 6pm when people trying to leave and where blocking there way to get out of parking


----------

